# shop fox lathe



## rwhite2000 (May 8, 2009)

anyone know anything about these lathes


----------



## Dave (PacNW) (Apr 19, 2009)

*Just Grizzly Lathes Painted White!*

That said, I have never been impressed to any degree by any Grizzly lathe. I do really like thier Table saws and Jointers.


----------



## mmtools (Aug 21, 2008)

The Shop Fox seems to be a good lathe for the $$$. Easy to use...


----------



## Gordon Seto (Sep 23, 2007)

Get the Grizzly (ShopFox) table saws, jointers, planers, band saws ...., anything but their lathes.
I have seen the ShopFox lathes in action. IMO they are cheap, but they are still very poor value even at deep, very deep discount.
There will be several ShopFox lathes auctioned in Ohio:
http://www.bambeck.com/woodworkers.pdf
I am going to hold my tongue before the auction.


----------

